# Key Post: the best pizza in Dublin?



## tonino

Can anyone tell me where is the best place for  authentic italian  pizza in Dublin either to eat in or take away ?  thanks


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: the best pizza?*

_Romano's _in _Capel Street, Dublin 7 _does some of the best that I've tasted outside of _Sicily _- and at Eur9.95 for a two course lunch plus tea/coffee special (unfortunately they recently dropped desert from the lunch special - I always wondered how it was economically viable for them in the first place!) 12:30-15:00 Monday-Saturday you can't lose by trying. Great bases and simple toppings. They also use organic eggs and flour for their pasta/pizza dishes which is a bonus. They're also open evenings for dinner.

Still look forward to returning to Silicy sometime soon for their pizzas though...


----------



## OhPinchy

*Re: the best pizza?*

true, green chicken curry on a pizza is not exactly your authentic italian pizza, but if you want to know where to find the best pizza in ireland, look no further than Millers pizza on lower baggot street - absolutely without doubt the nicest pizza I've ever tasted. The pizzas are 16.50 but its like getting a meal on top of a pizza base, and the base is flavoured. you can also get chicken satay, fajitas, etc...all served on a pizza base - genius!


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: the best pizza?*



			
				OhPinchy said:
			
		

> its like getting a meal on top of a pizza base



I prefer the _Italian/Sicilian _approach to pizzas where less is more.


----------



## Unregistered

*Re: the best pizza?*

don'e forget us out in the sticks...Deli Burger in Balbriggan do really good pizzas...gets my vote every time


----------



## wavejumper

*Re: the best pizza?*

hm, never really found one as good as home but perhaps on a good day Da Pino sort of gets it...also steps of Rome, where you buy square cuts which is the typical roman take-away approach...on  a side note, when they introduced the euro in italy consumers and pizzeria workers were on the streets complaining how a pizza was now going to cost almost 5 euro...how hard they must be laughing over here charging what they do.


----------



## Cahir

*Re: the best pizza?*

Not very authentic but my favourite pizza in Dublin is the Fiorentina from Milanos.  Especially when the egg in the middle isn't fully hard!


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: the best pizza?*



			
				Cahir said:
			
		

> Not very authentic but my favourite pizza in Dublin is the Fiorentina from Milanos. Especially when the egg in the middle isn't fully hard!



I don't think that _Fiorentina _is unauthentic. I have several of them in _Sicily_. In fact I think that was the first place that I ever saw them.

_wavejumper _- where's home out of interest? Have to agree about the relative pricing of what is, after all, a pretty simple food (albeit, as ever, easily messed up!) here versus elsewhere.


----------



## extopia

*Re: the best pizza?*

Hard to know what's "authentic" in the pizza world. Pizza styles vary radically in different parts of Italy, as well as different parts of the USA, which is the REAL home of great pizza in my opinion.

I go to Independent Pizza in Drumcondra all the time. It's been around since 1984 and is VERY consistent (the true measure of a good restaurant). Sadly they are no longer as cheap as they were but still a good deal in overpriced Dublin. Always busy and a good place to take the kids. I recommed the barbecued chicken pizza myself but the margherita is great too.

Sad to have to say though that even in a very expensive part of Italy near the Amalfi coast the pizza was about a third of the price as it generally is in Dublin (and the restaurants had 10 times the atmosphere).


----------



## Cahir

*Re: the best pizza?*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> I don't think that _Fiorentina _is unauthentic. I have several of them in _Sicily_. In fact I think that was the first place that I ever saw them.



Sorry, meant that Milanos isn't very authentic given that it's an english chain restaurant. Had a Fiorentina recently in La Gondala on the Quays and wasn't nearly as nice.


----------



## paddyc

*Re: the best pizza?*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> _Romano's _in _Capel Street, Dublin 7 _
> unfortunately they recently dropped desert from the lunch special - I always wondered how it was economically viable for them in the first place


 

yea Romano's do very nice pizza but we were very disappointed when we went there this week to discover that there was no cake


----------



## brodiebabe

*Re: the best pizza?*

Good pizza in Eamon Dorans, very authentic New York style, they shipped in an oven from the states to cook them in. A huge slice costs about 4 yo yos.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: the best pizza?*



			
				paddyc said:
			
		

> yea Romano's do very nice pizza but we were very disappointed when we went there this week to discover that there was no cake



Well, I did warn you above!  Actually I think that they still hand out the same menus with dessert listed as included in the 9.95 so I wonder if that falls foul of some consumer protection legislation or other? Mind you, I wouldn't like to get on _Romano's _wrong side even if he is a small bloke! All of the many competitive cyclists that I know are hard men! 

_Tom Doorley _in today's _Irish Times _gives a new (and by the looks of things reasonably priced!) place called _Il Fornaio _in _Custom House Square _a good write up for their authentic pizza, pasta and coffee etc.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: the best pizza?*



			
				brodiebabe said:
			
		

> Good pizza in Eamon Dorans, very authentic New York style, they shipped in an oven from the states to cook them in. A huge slice costs about 4 yo yos.



_Italy _would have been handier surely? 

Anybody know which pizzerias in _Dublin _have wood burning ovens? I think that_ Cafe Topolis _in _Parliament Street _does but I can't think of any others offhand. Mind you _Topolis _went downhill a few years back and I stopped going but I think it's changed hands and has definitely had a renovation since then so perhaps it's back on form?


----------



## MandaC

*Re: the best pizza?*

Had a really nice Pizza last night in Pistachios, new italian restaurant in Clondalkin. Their Tiramisu is also beautiful. Its expensive enough, but nice.


----------



## wavejumper

*Re: the best pizza?*

Clubman,

From Rome.
...I thought wood burning ovens were banned over here, carcinogenic or something.
Prices for food here are ridiculous, also the quality is dire, hate those dutch imported tomatoes and peppers, they look like child toys not food.

Extopia: true, in Italy Pizza tends to be different depending on the region you're in.  In Naples it tends to be thick and spongy, in Rome thin and crispy...never had American Pizza, not in a hurry either.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: the best pizza?*

Thanks for that _wavejumper _- just nosey. Now, are you _Lazio _or _Roma_?  I'm pretty sure that at least _Cafe Topolis _has a wood burning oven. I remember the first (?) wood burning oven pizzeria opening in _Temple Bar _years ago just before the place was completely redeveloped but I can't remember the name. Their pizzas were lovely too. I think there's a sushi bar on the same site now. Like pasta pizza should be difficult to screw up but so many places seem to manage it all the same. I liked the _Sicilian _approach to food - local, seasonal, fresh ingredients and no fannying about with them, just keeping it simple. The same sort of thing that happens all across _Europe _where specific people/cultures place some importance/value on what they actually ingest/imbibe!


----------



## Noor77

*Re: the best pizza?*

Salutti ragazzi!

The pizzas in Cafe Gertrudes in Temple Bar are yummy - nice thin base and a range of gorgeous toppings. I would highly recommend their vegetarian one 

Gotham Cafe off Grafton Street do nice ones too, albeit a tad on the pricey side.

I know I'm going against the general feeling here, but; I have never been that impressed by Da Pinos - I prefer the flickering candles and "verging on being shabby" atmosphere that you get in Cafe Topolis!


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: the best pizza?*



			
				Noor77 said:
			
		

> I prefer the flickering candles and "verging on being shabby" atmosphere that you get in Cafe Topolis!



I thought it didn't look that different since they did it up whenever I passed by and had a peep in! 

Forgot to say that the one time I was in _Café, Bar, Deli _on _South Great George's Street, Dubin 2 _the pizzas were lovely.


----------



## wavejumper

*Re: the best pizza?*

popped in that Fornaio in IFSC, saw this guy eating a pizza that looked like a sea of oil and cheese with pepperoni floating on top, the take away sandwiches looked better.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: the best pizza?*

Fair enough. Never did trust that _Tom Doorley _to be honest...


----------



## Noor77

*Re: the best pizza?*

Yes Clubman, neither did I  But you have to say he does have a nice job! 

My favourite pizza toppings are (I know you didn't ask but ...!):

Artichoke hearts, tuna, black olives, thinly cut onion, spinach....mmmmm


----------



## wavejumper

*Re: the best pizza?*

normally a good rule of thumb for a pizzeria is to check how they do the 'bianca', the white pizza with no topping, only a bit of coarse salt, rosmary and tiny bit of olive oil. hard to get it here tho, normally the margherita is good for this as well. if the most basic pizza is nice it's because they know how to make the dough and use fresh tomatoes and mozzarella.
In Da Pino they do this Regina pizza with fresh sliced tomatoes, buffalo mozzarella and rocket leaves on a plain base, it rules.


----------



## Unregistered

*Re: the best pizza?*

Have to agree with Cahir that the Fiorentina in Milanos is the best pizza around, and if you ask for ham on top it's only the business!

Have tried this in many outlets but nothing compares to the Milano version.  

Even the thought of it and the mouth is weeping!


----------



## Cahir

*Re: the best pizza?*



			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> Have to agree with Cahir that the Fiorentina in Milanos is the best pizza around, and if you ask for ham on top it's only the business!QUOTE]
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm just back from lunch in Milanos and had a lovely Fiorentina - the waiter even asked if I wanted the egg hard or soft.


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: the best pizza?*

Milanos just opened a branch in Limerick - must check it out..!

I'm interested to see whether the waiter/waitress enquires as to how I'd like the egg cooked!

_ [P.S. What ever happened to the :rollin icon?]_


----------



## Max.Hopper

*Re: the best pizza?*

How about _nowhere_ in Ireland. Form follows function, ergo if proper ingredients for home preparation are unobtainable then the environs are lacking commercial offerings.

Where are Italian _salsiccie_ (fresh) to be found in Ireland? Or _rucola_ at less than _ransom del re_ for that matter?

Homebaking (the pizza stone for the cooker had to be _imported_ from [broken link removed] because none could be sourced in Dublin as per usual) is the way to go.


----------



## extopia

*Re: the best pizza?*

Is pizza really Italian? 

Pizza as we know it today is generally acknowledged to be an American invention from the 1950s (when it spread outside the Italian-American community as "eating out" became commonplace in the US suburbs).

Salsiccie on pizza? Ych!


----------



## wavejumper

*Re: the best pizza?*

if you do a simple look up in google you'll find that it's mostly a mediterranean thing: 

Italian salsicce are a totally different thing from what you call salsicce here.  Honestly.  I think you can occasionally try them at a restaurant called Boccaccio in temple bar, never seen them anywhere else.

Anyway, pineapple on pizza? What's that all about? The only time I had 'american' pizza was in Pizza Hut in London and what a sorry experience that was.


----------



## extopia

*Re: the best pizza?*

Try Da Enzo in fairview. But seriously, I've been to Italy and I agree the salsicce there is better. But not on pizza, that's my own personal opinion.

Pizza Hut? That's a fast food joint. The best pizza in the world is a plain "slice" (margherita, with basil and rosemary) from any downtown Manhattan pizzeria, if you ask me.)


----------



## extopia

*Re: the best pizza?*

The original Il Fornaio is a small unpretentious eatery in Kilbarrack. Good food at good prices. Haven't had the pizza but the kids say it's great (and they're pretty choosy).


----------



## wavejumper

*Re: the best pizza?*

extopia, don't knock 'em sausages on a pizza till you tried, with 'shrooms and mozzarella it's the bizknees...won't knock your manhattan slices 'till I have a chance to taste.

I know the fornaio in kilbarrack, sometimes I get my 'rosetta' bread there...


----------



## TarfHead

*Re: the best pizza?*



			
				wavejumper said:
			
		

> I know the fornaio in kilbarrack, sometimes I get my 'rosetta' bread there...


 
What class of bread is that ? I'm partial to a loaf of Filone at the weekend from Fornaio and am interested in trying other breads.
Once you've eaten freshly made bread like that, you can never go back to the sliced pan.


----------



## wavejumper

*Re: the best pizza?*

it's...uh...looks like what you'd call a farl, and the top part has is made of 5 circles...hard to describe...looks like this! 
[broken link removed]

warm it a bit in the oven, slice in half, 2 slices of salame milano, instant nirvana.


----------



## Unregistered

*Re: the best pizza?*

IL Fornaio Kilbarrack


----------



## Joe Nonety

*Re: the best pizza?*

The best pizzas are in Napoli. They taste especially good after a day spent climbing Vesuvius.


----------



## HelloJed

Just found out Da Pinos is selling up in the next few weeks - it's a sad day for pizza lovers.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: the best pizza?*



			
				Joe Nonety said:
			
		

> The best pizzas are in Napoli. They taste especially good after a day spent climbing Vesuvius.


 Naw - _Sicily_. No competition. Climbing _Etna _optional.


----------



## MandaC

Sal Oriens Italian at the Thatch Pub at the Heritage Golf and Country Club Killenard, Co. Laois.  Stayed over last week and have to say the food was lovely and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## CCOVICH

Naples?  Sicily? Laois?  

I know Greater Dublin is extending, but obviously faster than I thought........


----------



## wavejumper

*Re: the best pizza?*



			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> IL Fornaio Kilbarrack



i have to agree, was there a month ago, they get the margherita pretty bang on...also rice stuffed tomatoes, lovely stuff.


----------



## larry1

Newly opened Italian in the Step Inn in Stepaside. Pizza's are superb..Take home available... A1 Sharon in the immortal words of Georgie Burges ( The Snapper )


----------



## Oilean Beag

Milanos all the way. Yum. Pollo Ad Astra. Yum Yum


----------



## Dell_Boy

Milano defo the way to go. My favourite is the "American Hot".


----------



## muffin1973

Best pizza in dublin - Mizzoni, hands down.

special deluxe with pineapple, yum


----------



## Bigfoot

There's a small place called Toffoli on Castle street in the city centre - best pizza i've ever had outside Italy, and so reasonably priced!


----------



## ClubMan

Very interesting - must check it out so.


----------



## Downunder

Milano's is nice...but for the real thing outside of Italy, as a number of people have already mentioned here: Il Fornaio in Kilbarrack!!


----------



## EvilDoctorK

Bigfoot said:
			
		

> There's a small place called Toffoli on Castle street in the city centre - best pizza i've ever had outside Italy, and so reasonably priced!



Yep definitely a great lunch spot (dont' think it's open in the evenings?)... simple fresh ingredients just lovely - you can really see that they're passionate about the food which is a refreshing change from many other places

They normally can do one or two pizzas (the sometimes dont' call them pizzas but something else I don't remember) and some sandwiches .. it's part Deli, part Wine Shop  & part cafe ... I've been there several times and never been let dissapointed

Main drawback is it's tiny.. hardly any seats at all.


----------



## tolkarovers

Does anyone know if there is anywhere in Dublin that does good Chicago style deepdish pizza?? Thanks


----------



## PMU

I dropped into Miller's Pizza on Uppr Baggot St yesterday. I hadn't been there for some time. I doubt the Italians would recognise them but their gourmet pizzas are both excellent and different. (And reasonably priced).


----------



## ClubMan

tolkarovers said:
			
		

> good Chicago style deepdish pizza?? Thanks


Contradiction in terms in my opinion. Sorry!


----------



## Sarsfield

I love Il Fornaio in the IFSC.  I agree they may be a bit over-generous with the cheese for some peoples liking, but the pizza base is the best around by a long way.

Nice house red and outstanding coffee too.


----------



## cagney

Got to be Southside Diner in Geroge`s St. I think they changed there name recently/ Couple of doors up from the George pub. Absolutely yummie


----------



## Cahir

cagney said:
			
		

> Got to be Southside Diner in Geroge`s St. I think they changed there name recently/ Couple of doors up from the George pub. Absolutely yummie




Is it South Street you're thinking of?  If so it used to be good until they renovated a couple of years ago - now it's just awful.


----------



## ClubMan

Used to go there years ago but don't think I was ever sober enough to remember the food! Basically it was a late night drinking spot with incidental food.


----------



## gianni

I have to say that my favourite pizza in Dublin is in _*Da Pino*_ on the corner of Parliament Street. I particularly recommend the Calzone... mmmm.....

€7.95 lunch menu - choice of pizza + side salad + drink (non-alco)


----------



## CCOVICH

gianni said:
			
		

> I have to say that my favourite pizza in Dublin is in _*Da Pino*_ on the corner of Parliament Street. I particularly recommend the Calzone... mmmm.....
> 
> €7.95 lunch menu - choice of pizza + side salad + drink (non-alco)


 
Compares favourably to Rayhoon-pizza/pasta/main course+two pieces garlic bread+drink (non-also) for €10.95


----------



## dieter1

Have to disagree with a couple of things here.  Pizza in Mizzonis (inchicore anyways) is dreadful. Secondly Millars is very expensive for pizza, its 16-19 euro for a small pizza for one person.  thats not cheap at all and its tiny.  Add to that, the fact that you need to be 5'6 to fit into your table and its a terrible place.

My question is this, is there a wood fired pizza oven in Dublin?  A proper one, like in Italy, with wood (funnily enough).  They are everywhere in Italy and I dont think I've seen one here.  Also I havent once been served a pizza in Dublin, the size of the ones in Italy, and they are normally double the price.


----------



## europhile

Mizzoni's is grotty everywhere.


----------



## Glenbhoy

I have never got (what I consider to be an authentic italian) pizza in this country, i have pretty much given up on italian restaurants (i prefer my own pasta as opposed to the slop that one is normally served here).  However, the ristorante range of frozen pizza from Dr Oekter are the closest I've found.  Throw a bit of onion and a bit of tuna on their pizza mozzarella and we have the authentic 'tonno e cippolla' beloved from my trips to italy. 
Anyone tried the Bar Italia area - i had some bresaola there once which was tasty and overall it seems as authentic as is possible to get here (there's even a tricolore hanging, must be to celebrate the relegation of Juve!!).


----------



## TarfHead

Glenbhoy said:
			
		

> I have never got (what I consider to be an authentic italian) pizza in this country


 
Is this not a contradiction ? I thought that pizza originated in the Italian American community, i.e. not native to Italy ?


----------



## Glenbhoy

> Is this not a contradiction ? I thought that pizza originated in the Italian American community, i.e. not native to Italy ?


No, not that I know of, the neapolitans claim it's their invention, i had a pizza in the place where the first (modern style) pizza was born circa 1850 (or so they said!!).
There was obviously mass emmigration from southern italy/sicily to the states so many dishes that we think of as italian did come from the states, in the main meaty pasta dishes such as bolognese (were meated up quite a bit, cos meat was more plentiful in the states presumably) additionally, many italian/american dishes are spicier too (you'd struggle to find garlic in milanese dishes for example - or even onions).


----------



## dieter1

Don't give up on Italian in Dublin.  Enoteca Torino in Inchicore offers a choice of 4-6 different fresh pastas (made onsite) every night priced between 8 and 10 euro, with a choice of 5/6 different styles.  Throw in the best Italian wine in Dublin priced between 16 & 24 euro and you have yourself a cracking find.


----------



## extopia

Apparently pizza ovens were unearthed in Pompeii and Herculaneum, forever ending the dispute about where the dish was invented.


----------



## Guest127

dr oekter is made in Germany! Aldi do a frozen pizza actually made in Italy. Heinz make pizzas at their Dundalk factory but I dont think they are for sale in Ireland. They are not frozen just chilled. ( the even have a baked beans one, how authentic is that?


----------



## RonanC

dieter1 said:
			
		

> Don't give up on Italian in Dublin. Enoteca Torino in Inchicore offers a choice of 4-6 different fresh pastas (made onsite) every night priced between 8 and 10 euro, with a choice of 5/6 different styles. Throw in the best Italian wine in Dublin priced between 16 & 24 euro and you have yourself a cracking find.


 
I drive by this place every day coming home from work and it is always busy !! I will stop one of these days to try it for myself !


----------



## Marie M

Hows about Dominoes Pizza in Tallaght the busiest Dominoes Takeaway in the world, -  judging by the quantity not quality maybe?


----------



## harvey

Bigfoot said:
			
		

> There's a small place called Toffoli on Castle street in the city centre - best pizza i've ever had outside Italy, and so reasonably priced!


 
I am a regular here as it is just around the corner from work. Not sure how they stay in business as the number of covers is very small. Great sandwiches also with fresh ingredients. If nothing takes your fancy, Leo Burdocks is only  just around the corner where there is always a queue.


----------



## Numbs

Just in case any of you ever happen to venture west, Pizza Primo (Canavaun's Bar) on main street of Cliffoney in North Sligo does real nice pizzas. Best within a 20 mile radius of me anyway. I am so jealous though of all the eating options in Dublin compared to South Donegal/North Sligo.


----------



## harvey

Sarsfield said:
			
		

> I love Il Fornaio in the IFSC. I agree they may be a bit over-generous with the cheese for some peoples liking, but the pizza base is the best around by a long way.
> 
> Nice house red and outstanding coffee too.


 
Went there for lunch today and had an ordinary enough pizza, tomato sauce bit bland, dough bit salty, lots of cheese. Coffee bit disappointing too tbh. Is this a sister place to place of same name in Inchicore ?


----------



## europhile

There's an Il Fornaio in Kilbarrack.

The only place I can think of in Inchicore is Mick Wallace's place on Grattan Terrace.


----------



## dieter1

no Enoteca Torino is inchicore is part of Mick Wallaces little empire.  Three places now.  Its much better than the one in town, though.  Its packed most nights of the week, go early or book and wait


----------



## europhile

Where's the third one?


----------



## z105

Hi,

anyone got a website for Milanos in IFSC ?

Thanks


----------



## dilemma

definitely NOT Four Star Pizza!!!!!!!!!  I could tell some nightmare stories, but I won't waste my breath - suffice it to say, stay away!


----------



## Z100

dilemma said:


> definitely NOT Four Star Pizza!!!!!!!!! I could tell some nightmare stories, but I won't waste my breath - suffice it to say, stay away!


 
 I'm with you on that, even thinking of my one Four Star Pizza experience has me reaching for the Alka Seltzer 

Any one who ever finds themselves in Brooklyn, make sure you visit here:

www.grimaldis.com

Awesome isn't the word, try 'aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesome'.


----------



## jfcassidy95

In my humble opinion having lived in Italy North and South for a number of years the only decent pizza I've had in Dublin is Pasta Fresca Chatham St. My personal taste is a thin crispy margherita with some capers, anchovies. However the quality of the pizza depends on the pizza chief. Syed makes the best pizzas and has recently departed to set up shop in tallagh, alas! 
Second to Pasta Fresca is Milanos part of the UK Pizza Express chain. Great pizza - but a bit on the small side. 
Most pizzerias provide very bready pizzas - you end up wiyth a pain in your mounth from chewing. Most of the others mentioned have not experienced or they were dreadful. Independent Pizza Dorset street - whatever they make its not a pizza!


----------



## mcaul

just a bit down the road, left a little, then right and then up the stairs, is the best pizza in Ireland.

Blue Zone in Dingle. (a mere 200km from Dublin) Jazz, Wine & Pizza. - No pasta, no steak, no sandwiches, just wine & pizza. The thinnest crustiest pizza you will find anywhere!

Yum


----------



## shesells

Bushfire said:


> Any one who ever finds themselves in Brooklyn, make sure you visit here:
> 
> www.grimaldis.com
> 
> Awesome isn't the word, try 'aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesome'.


 
+1 on that. I love Grimaldis, apart from the queue. Last time we were there we queued for 35 mins then when we got in half the tables were empty. Starting to wonder if the queue is all part of Grimaldis. That and being cash only!


----------



## PyritePete

just want to resurrect this...there was a new pizza restaurant opened up in Ranelagh last year, it was featured in the saturday Irish Times supplement.Supposed to be authentic Italian etc.

Anyone got an idea the name of it ? I have googled but cant find it. Or if a current recommendation close to Ranalagh can be made that would be great.


----------



## sue m

europhile said:


> There's an Il Fornaio in Kilbarrack.
> 
> The only place I can think of in Inchicore is Mick Wallace's place on Grattan Terrace.


 

Eh Il Fornaio is on the Kilbarrack Road not actually in Kilbarrack, bascially nearer bayside.

Lovely pizzas and italian food(Sit in and take away)

Also my fav pizza is from mizzioni


----------



## circle

PyritePete said:


> just want to resurrect this...there was a new pizza restaurant opened up in Ranelagh last year, it was featured in the saturday Irish Times supplement.Supposed to be authentic Italian etc.
> 
> Anyone got an idea the name of it ? I have googled but cant find it. Or if a current recommendation close to Ranalagh can be made that would be great.


 
Bistro Bianconi - It's a pizza takeaway and excellent.

There's also Pinnochio, which was covered in an IT supplement, but that is an informal Italian cafe/restaurant and I don't think they do pizza.

These two are opposite each other beside the Luas.


----------



## Papercut

PyritePete said:


> Anyone got an idea the name of it ? I have googled but cant find it. Or if a current recommendation close to Ranalagh can be made that would be great.


   You might be thinking of this article [broken link removed]  about Fran Carroll’s Bistro Bianconi?

  It actually shut down late last year. The old website was 

  It reopened recently & the new website is http://www.bistrobianconi.ie/

  I don’t know if the menu is similar or if Fran Carroll is still involved.


----------



## sideswipe

Used to love Chew'n'Chat in Ranelagh, past buy a while back and saw it was now 4 Star pizza, damn those drab, bland franchises.


----------



## Petal

Italian Connection on Talbot Street. Run by italians, small and busy, but the pizzas are really good.


----------

